# I just got my first 1911 A Magnum research 1911C any tips or pointers and thoughts.



## Joe.G (10 mo ago)

Hi, I have wanted a 1911 for the last 25 years, I was supposed to get a custom one by a local gun smith but he passed before I got it. 2 Weeks ago a buddy and I were in a large gun shop and he bought a MR 1911C last 1911 they had. Well 2 days ago I was in my buddies shop picking up my Beretta semi 12 Ga I had ordered and ask him to keep an eye out for a 1911 for me and he called me a few hrs later and said he got one for me ( My buddy paid $815 I payed $625 ).

My questions are is there anything that should be checked? Are the triggers adjustable? How often and how far should they be taken down for a cleaning? ( I clean my guns every time I shoot Just wondering if there is a basic cleaning and then a more involved cleaning ) 

ANy tips would be great thanks.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Joe.G said:


> Hi, I have wanted a 1911 for the last 25 years, I was supposed to get a custom one by a local gun smith but he passed before I got it. 2 Weeks ago a buddy and I were in a large gun shop and he bought a MR 1911C last 1911 they had. Well 2 days ago I was in my buddies shop picking up my Beretta semi 12 Ga I had ordered and ask him to keep an eye out for a 1911 for me and he called me a few hrs later and said he got one for me ( My buddy paid $815 I payed $625 ).
> 
> My questions are is there anything that should be checked? Are the triggers adjustable? How often and how far should they be taken down for a cleaning? ( I clean my guns every time I shoot Just wondering if there is a basic cleaning and then a more involved cleaning )
> 
> ANy tips would be great thanks.


Just take care of it like you would any other gun. Some have adjustable triggers and some don't. They also sell them as aftermarket parts if the gun doesn't come with one.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Find you a 1911 field guide book and read it well. It will tell you the basic care to howto completely stripe it down.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

When you shoot it Do Not " Limp Wrist" the gun ... hold it firmly , you can use both hands , get a firm grip and hold your hand / wrist / arm rigidly and keep a good sold grip . If you dont you will have cycling and jaming issues such as feeding / ejection ... Firm Grip !
Every shooter should have a good 1911 in 45 acp ... they are fun . Big bore but it doesn't punish you .
Congratulations !
Gary


----------

